# clicking clutch pedal



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

After driving yesterday I noticed that my clutch pedal "clicks" when in its last leg of travel. It is a very noticeable click and occurs every time I depress the clutch. There was a TSB on the issue about replacing the clutch when this happened. Last month the dealer had replaced the clutch under this TSB. But now it is occuring again and its louder. What could this attributed to other than the throw-out bearing in the clutch? Could it be just the pedal itself and not the clutch? What are the chances that a brand new clutch would have the same problem?


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

it's likely the throw out bearing


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

My clutch sometimes makes this clicking noise at the upper end of returning. It only does this after I've started the car and it probably does it for the first mile or so. I think it linked to the switch that enables you to only start the vehicle once the clutch is engaged.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mine clicks when the car is off and maybe the first push or two after the car is started, then it is silent . . . I am convinced that this has something to do with the starting switch in the clutch.
It is consistent on my car plus it is VERY quiet and hard to hear . . .


My 98 Eclipse had this clicking ALL the time and I lubricated the h*ll out of it and it still had the noise but at least the lube made it quiter - I used Lithium lube which seemed to work better then WD 40


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Mine clicks when the car is off and maybe the first push or two after the car is started, then it is silent . . . I am convinced that this has something to do with the starting switch in the clutch.
> It is consistent on my car plus it is VERY quiet and hard to hear . . .
> *


Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Mine clicks when the car is off and maybe the first push or two after the car is started, then it is silent . . . I am convinced that this has something to do with the starting switch in the clutch.
> It is consistent on my car plus it is VERY quiet and hard to hear . . .
> 
> My 98 Eclipse had this clicking ALL the time and I lubricated the h*ll out of it and it still had the noise but at least the lube made it quiter - I used Lithium lube which seemed to work better then WD 40 *


The clicking on my car is VERY noticeable (even when the radio is on) and consistent when the engine is on or off. And it doesn't disappear. I drove the car around for about 20 miles this morning and it is still there.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

If it clicks with engine ON and OFF, then it's just the starter switch.


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *If it clicks with engine ON and OFF, then it's just the starter switch. *


the starter will cause the clutch pedal to click?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

10chi said:


> *the starter will cause the clutch pedal to click? *


I see I have to spell this out.

There's a starter interlock switch on the clutch arm that senses if the clutch is fully depressed before it will allow the starter to turn. The click you are hearing is this switch being activated as you depress the clutch.

If it is a problem with the clutch as described in the TSB, you will hear the "click" only when the engine is running.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

I realize that analyzing a clutch problem in written form is dubious at best. However, the HACK did provide very useful information in the past regarding the BMW clutch that has been true in my experience. 

The mid travel click may in fact be the self adjusting mechanism that maintains proper tension on the pressure plate as the thickness of the clutch material thins from wear. This phenomenon lasted for about three weeks during the first year of ownership and then disappeared. 

A previous Acura had a very smooth clutch. However, even when new, it slipped much more than the BMW one. 

The problems identified in this thread may be very different from the situations explained in the above note. 

Just my thoughts . . .


----------

